

Ask HN: feedback on early version of tool: ECMAScript 4 - JavaScript translator - olavk
http://www.ecmascript4.com/?hn

======
olavk
Hi, I have developed this tool which makes ECMAScript 4 (the upcoming next
version of JavaScript) usable today. Or at least usable when the spec is
finished.

I am pretty confident in the utility of the tool, but I would really like some
advice from people who have tried to market this kind of developer tools. How
easy is it to sell something like this commercially, when competition like GWT
is free?

Also, if anyone have advice about marketing. I hear that blogging might be a
good way of marketing towards developers, however time spent blogging would
count from time spent developing the tool, so I wonder if it would be a
sensible trade-off.

